# Monitor Farbengewackel



## Experience1986 (25. Januar 2003)

Hi, 

Mein Monitor faärbt sich nach einer Weile immer Gelb/Grün. Anfangs dachte ich das läge an dem Monitor Kabel oder an den Stell-Schrauben im inneren. Aber wenn man ihn eine Weile ausmacht, nachdem die färbung eingetreten ist, dann sind die Farben wieder normal. 

Wisst ihr was das ist und ob man das reperieren kann?


----------



## El_Schubi (25. Januar 2003)

wie alt ist der monitor denn?


----------



## Experience1986 (25. Januar 2003)

3 Jahre, aber ansonsten noch fut in Schuß


----------



## Dario Linsky (25. Januar 2003)

Ich würde mal spontan den Fehler in der Bildröhre oder im Kabel vermuten. Entweder ist das Kabel locker, dann sollten diese Färbungen aber eher zufällig auftreten und nicht nur in einer Farbe. In solchen Fällen hilft oft einfach ein kleiner Schlag an die Seite oder oben drauf, dann geht das wieder für ein paar Minuten. 
Oder Du machst das Kabel halt einfach mal wieder richtig fest...

Ansonsten könnte das die Bildröhre sein, und dann sieht's eher schlecht aus.


----------



## Jan Seifert (25. Januar 2003)

wenn du boxen neben dem monitor hast, weg damit,
lass mal adobe gamma oder ähnliche
kalibrierungs programme durch laufen.


----------



## SilentWarrior (25. Januar 2003)

yo

hatte das problem auch. war bei mir sogar ca. 2 jahre lang so - der bildschirm war im vergleich zu anderen nachtschwarz und rot gefärbt - jetzt isses seit ein paar monaten weg. ich weiss aber auch net wieso.  auf jeden fall: adobe gamma loader is verdammt gut, ich hab das teil auch installiert und bin ordentlich zufrieden. und smallb, ob das wirklich an den boxen liegt, bin ich imfall auch nicht so sicher - die stehen bei mir auch direkt daneben, und nix geht.


----------



## El_Schubi (25. Januar 2003)

ich hab mal nen größeren lautsprecher neben dem bildschirm gehabt, da wurde das bild dann immer blau  als möglich wärs schon, daß ein magnetfeld schuld ist. ums herauszufinden könntest du einfach mal wenn die verfärbung auftritt "degauss" aus im moitormenü (falls vorhanden) ausführen. wenns dann weg ist, könnte folglich ein magnetfeld schuld sein.


----------



## Experience1986 (25. Januar 2003)

Magnete direkt an der mattscheibe (Monitor oder Fernseher) ändern schon die Farbe, aber dran liegt es bei mir auch nicht.

Das mit dem Schlag fufnktioniert nur Manchmal ;-)
Oft ist das Problem so für 10 Std. Weg, wenn ich den monitor längere zeit auslasse oder ihn öffne und abkühlen lasse.

Anfangs dachte ich es läge an dem Monitor kabel, aber, wenn die Farbe grün da ist, und ich lass den Monitoor abkühlen und schalte ihn dann wieder an, dann is das grün wieder weg.


----------

